# Rhythm, thank you very much.



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh! GEEZ!*

(Rhythm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

*NOT* rythm, rthythm, rithym, rythymn...Musicians should at least be able to spell the damn word.

(I feel better now.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am simpethetic and empythetic with you frustration.

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

LO, that's kinda the way I feel when I hear people say "I could care less". It's _*couldn't *_care less, you big dummy. :2guns:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

the one that grinds my gears the most is when people say "could of" when they clearly mean "could have"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I dislike the use of "yous"

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a buddy back home he used to say nuke - u - ler. i would tell him "dude, it's _nuclear_" to which he would respond "that's what i said, retard". according to him, king kong fell off of the entire state bldg. not the _empire_ state bldg.

the thing which gets me sometimes is when people use the wrong version of there, their. also when people use an apostrophy s to show a plural, and not ownership of something. i never say anything because my avoidance of capitals and spotty punctuation makes others pretty annoyed.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i had a buddy back home he used to say nuke - u - ler. i would tell him "dude, it's _nuclear_" to which he would respond "that's what i said, retard". according to him, king kong fell off of the entire state bldg. not the _empire_ state bldg.


haha, I got a bud who pronounces ENGINE the way you would if you were calling a Native American something derogatory. same guy also does the Nuke U ler thing. kills me every time.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Also, I've noticed that CL and Kijiji postings in the musical instruments sections are usual rife with terrible English. So many people calling acoustic guitar "acustics," selling patch _chords_, constantly misspelling Squier, etc. etc. that it makes your head spin.

My personal favourite fail of this variety is when in the same ad, the seller misspells a word two or more times, in two or more different ways. Bonus points for spelling it correctly at _some_ point in the ad.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I hate it when some mooks refer to dampers, as dampeners. If you don't know the right terminology, then just call em shocks.

CT.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> I dislike the use of "yous"
> 
> Dave


I agree. Look for a PM. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since the education system no longer teaches students how to spell, what would you expect? When my son put a talk together and practiced it in front of me and I looked it over and saw all the grammatical and spelling errors in it, I immediately put a stop to it. I told him that type of writing was unacceptable for him. He tried to use the excuse that the teachers allowed him to spell that way. I told him I don't care what the teachers allow, but as his father and one who cared about his education, I would not accept sub standard practice like that. He graduated at the head of his school the next year. Perhaps it was because he could read and write.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to always have trouble with rhythm, it is an odd word spelling-wise.
But one day I just decided to memorize it, and it stuck.

Same with the word "business", I used to spell it "buisness", because the other way looked like "busyness."

I don't know if I'd have ever won a spelling bee, but I've usually done well at spelling--other than those two words, and a couple of others.

Of course I am not immune to typos.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I yous spell check most of the time kqoct
But seriously it does bother me when people with a much higher education than me can't spell properly.I didn't go to college but i can spell better than most of my peers.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Their's a serius problem in oar educationalist sistem, i mustt agreement most strongest. ly.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i never learned how to spell, or even read, in school.

i absorbed those skills through voracious reading. everything from cereal boxes to arthur conan doyle.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i never learned how to spell, or even read, in school.
> 
> i absorbed those skills through voracious reading. everything from cereal boxes to arthur conan doyle.


You're not alone. My parents taught me more than the schools ever did, plus they littered the house with books, newspapers, magazines, journals, periodicals, recordings, and they spoke to their kids a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

kids nowadays seem to use more and more phoenetic spelling,what with the twittering,and the texting and the facebooking andwhatnot.

so i predict that in 20 years,we'll all be talking and writing completely in phoenetics,spelling words in their complete form will be considered a passe art form.

then again,in 20 years,we'll probably all be speaking mandarin,so it'll sound the same to me anyway.

sunrise,sunset.

Bobby


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Amen to that, Wee reads EVERYTHING, labels, signs, boxes. I take that as a sign and we read together alot. There is a great thing for (laxy) Parents by Leap Frog called the TAG reader it's a pen that literally reads books to your kid. They touch a word and it reads it. We have a rule though I actually read to her before bed then if she wants another she can do a TAG book. Have not been able to figure out how thae darn thing works!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are a few of my favourites: expresso, safeways,costcos, there are about a million of them. I think that if parents see the need for their 10 year old child to have a cell phone(which I personally don't get), text should be disabled until the kid can prove that they can read the language as it was intended. My 17 year old texting niece was stumped when asked to spell 'laugh' during a Scrabble game. No kidding.

Regards


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

obligatory
[video=youtube;9ZP6TDJj6w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZP6TDJj6w0[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> obligatory
> [video=youtube;9ZP6TDJj6w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZP6TDJj6w0[/video]


Predictable, but still funny--well executed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's acoustic, please, not accoustic, acustic, or whatever.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> It's acoustic, please, not accoustic, acustic, or whatever.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Isn't acoustic what you use to herd your cows?




(sorry)


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I love talking about rhythm, but I'm also dyslexic and it's very frustrating!! Typically any time I'm writing a paragraph about music, "rhythm" is always on my clip board ready to ctrl-v.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHA It is language, and how the words will be done will be different than the now  either we can be a part of the history of that change and feel proud for it, or die off as grumpy extinct dinosaurs. I like being part of change rather than not mkay


----------

